# Sectional Track Inquiry.....wizz - max track??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

i am thinking of scraping my tomy based track next winter and building/having built a 12'x5' sectional track. i like to run bsrt mag cars, could some folks give me some feedback on which sectional track they would prefer for this type of home racing. i am looking for utility/downforce vs. price point sort of info and why . thanks in advance for your sage wisdom.
mj


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm still on Tomy sectional...but if I was going to take the plunge....I'd spring for a Bowman routed....

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/

Just my own opinion from my wish list.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I would go for Brad too.

Still hoping GAR will come to pass, as that will allow for a gradual transistion.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I am familiar with and have raced on a number of WizzTrackz and MaxTrax setups. They are both excellent quality, very smooth, and are comparable in many respects. The main difference between these two track systems is the rails on the WizzTrackz are very similar in material composition and magnetic downforce to the rails used on Tomy track. The MaxTrax rails are a different material than what is used on Tomy and have more downforce than Tomy track, necessitating some setup adjustments and a different cleaning regimen versus a Tomy or WizzTrackz rail setup (See Siberia Racing site for guidance on this). If you are looking at used tracks, be aware that the older MaxTrax tracks have rails that have significantly more downforce than Tomy and even more downforce than the newer MaxTrax product. 

I've also run on other large format sectionals (which the above tracks fall into) and custom routed tracks like Buck, Brystal, 21st Century, the old style Wizzard tracks, and Wizzard built continuous railed Tomy and Model Motoring tracks and one of a kind custom routed wood and steel tracks. Any track system that's professionally constructed, tuned, and maintained is going to deliver a better experience than the vast majority of race set tracks. It's possible to reach a high level of smoothness with a Tomy, MM, Aurora AFX, or Tyco snap together track, but it is generally a huge effort going in and a continued high maintenance burden to keep it in tip top shape. Again, there are exceptions and exceptional snap together tracks out there that are a joy to race on. But the large format sectionals and custom routed tracks start with a much better base.

With just about any track system that has good fit and finish and is not overly dominant in any one performance area that affects a particular type of car, dialing in your car's setup to adjust for the nuances of the track is not a big deal at all. Tracks with "very high" downforce typically present a challenge for the heavy magnet classes like Modified, RO, and Unlimited. While this is a somewhat subjective assessment, racers who don't carry .465 and taller tires and a fire extinguisher in their box as a matter of course (for Gs and Ws) will shy away from running the heavy magnet cars on these tracks. On the other hand, a heavy downforce track can make your box stock SuperG+, SRT, and Life-Like run like a bandit and provide hours on end of pleasurable driving for cars straight out of the blister pack. Tracks with welding wire, rebar wire, and other non traditional (but growing in popularity for the reasons I mentioned) rails tend towards the "very high" downforce category. But there are exceptions to the rule and track builders continue to innovate.

If you do have an opportunity to see, touch, and run some laps on one of the track systems that you are considering, do it. Look at the overall fit and finish, the consistency of the rail spacing and height, the compositional materials, the section locking system, the electrical binding and tap system, the reconfigurability, the layout/section selection options, the setup cost, the table/foundation cost, the vendor's service record, delivery time and cost, availability, up-front and down payment requirements, size, and assessments of past and current *owners* of the product. Make a list of what's important to you, i.e., the selection criteria, and maybe assign some relative weighting to each criteria. Kick some tires, shop around, and if possible, take it for a test drive using the kinds of cars you want to run. Oh, and make sure the largest pieces you will purchase will fit into the space that is going to house the track. You would be surprised at how many people buy furniture and appliances that won't fit through a door or around a set of stairs in their house. I suspect that more than one basement racer has faced a similar scenario. As with any consumer purchase, personal preference is always part of the equation, so make sure it is something that YOU like and are happy to pay a significant amount of money to acquire and maintain.

Good luck with your search and evaluation.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

If you are looking for a track try this guy he is VERY reasonable on price cheaper than WIZ and MAX http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anybody ran on one?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

hiram from the ne and vhors ran on 1 he called me and said he was impressed
we are going to order 1 hoping next month


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

mahorsc said:


> hiram from the ne and vhors ran on 1 he called me and said he was impressed
> we are going to order 1 hoping next month


please if you could what were they running and what did they like about it that made you want to buy one?? thanks mj


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Most of them that have them now run t-jets The reason they bought it was the track have good rail and the track is cut real nice, and the guy is real nice and very easy to talk to and has good customer support and you don't have to wait a 6 months to a year to get one. Why not just go to his web site get the phone number and call him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Brixmix;2653254 Why not just go to his web site get the phone number and call him.[/QUOTE said:


> thanks i will, but i just wanted to get some "from the horses mouth" feedback on some track systems before that step. i'm just doing some initial research for a purchase next fall or christmas. mj


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> VERY reasonable on price cheaper than WIZ and MAX


Based on my calculator and price lists the prices all seem very comparable between these systems. These large format sectionals all tend to be in the mid $20s per running foot.

Unless I'm missing something, the CNC Customs track does not look like a sectional track system. It looks like a custom routed track that's uniquely cut into sections to ship and setup. This would put it in the same category with the Bowman tracks, Brystal, etc., not the WizzTrackz and MaxTrax. These latter systems systems use standard, predefined, large format track sections so you can add on to your track after the fact, much like Tomy or Tyco race set track, but in much larger pieces. Not knocking it, just pointing out a major that's difference relevant to the original poster's inquiry.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

he said it was very smooth and well put together. i also talked cnc and he can do almost any thing you need he has also figured how to put up to 11deg banking in the ovals 
he said you can unpack track set up and have running in a few hours 
he said he sets up the track and runs it to make sure there are no problems for you





[email protected] said:


> please if you could what were they running and what did they like about it that made you want to buy one?? thanks mj


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Based on my calculator and price lists the prices all seem very comparable between these systems. These large format sectionals all tend to be in the mid $20s per running foot.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, the CNC Customs track does not look like a sectional track system. It looks like a custom routed track that's uniquely cut into sections to ship and setup. This would put it in the same category with the Bowman tracks, Brystal, etc., not the WizzTrackz and MaxTrax. These latter systems systems use standard, predefined, large format track sections so you can add on to your track after the fact, much like Tomy or Tyco race set track, but in much larger pieces. Not knocking it, just pointing out a major that's difference relevant to the original poster's inquiry.


if you know, how does the price of CNC built track compare to bowman and brystal tracks??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
I found the link to that site I was talking about the great sectional track. You can buy it in kits or as separate pieces. It looks very affordable for the quality. I'm gonna buy one of those set up blocks too see first hand. It's all located here. www.slotcarsinc.com 

Looks like great stuff.

Rich


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Brystal is the most expensive Bowman is 34 per foot with tomy rail and CNC is 23 per foot with tomy like rail


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks all, so far (with a ways to go) i like CNC's pricing, broad range of track offerings and two week turn around. great feedback and helpful.
mj


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Brixmix said:


> . . . CNC is 23 per foot with *tomy like* rail


I have heard they are experimenting with Tomy rail also (perhaps they will offer 2 types of rail).


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Do they do Tomy adapters?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have a 6 lane sectional track on order that is due to be delivered in near future. I considered sheet format of routed layout vs. sectional. For the investment, I wanted something that could easily be stored & used by my sons in future. Sectional seemed to be a good medium. My feeling is the
previous Tomy layout of 265 pcs. & a routed layout of 4- 5x6 sheets would eventually meet the same fate of being discarded.


----------

